
Which functions would you like to control with your fingerprints? - MarkusSu
https://tapdo.io/use-cases/
======
hankewi
Catching a song with Shazam is actually a great use case. As I am too slow
basically every single time I try it. Might have difficulties with remembering
the right part of my hand as I don't need it that often. But when I do, I need
it quickly and urgently. :-)

